# Power head and diy canister filter



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys I am planning to make a Diy Canister filter for my tank..
Tank specs : 2x1x1 ft 15gal 
40w 6500K
Riccia fluitans, Monte Carlo.

I have a 500lph power head. Can I use it instead of a water pump required for the canister?
If I plan to keep the canister at d same height of the tank, will it be fine?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

They few DIYs I've seen have typically cost as much in parts to build than just buying a used Eheim or the like.

I would think the powerhead would be enough... perhaps too much.


----------

